#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Lan2Lan Fiberhome

## alisonmallmann

Olá,

Estou no seguinte cenário, tenho um servidor autenticador Mk RB1009, uma OLT FiberHome AN5516-06 e duas ONUs AN5516-04F.
Meu objetivo é criar um Lan2Lan sem precisar colocar RBs MK em cada loja(matriz e filial).
Configurações feitas até agora foram, criei duas VLANS na RB1009 (51 e 52) fiz uma bridge entre elas, na OLT criei as duas VLANS saindo pela interface que vai até a RB1009 e nas ONUs configurei o PPPoE em VLAN1000 e nas portas de rede das ONUs(Service Config) eu adicionei VLANs diferentes em cada uma delas, a VLAN51 na matriz e VLAN52 na filial.

A ideia é que elas naveguem como rede interna, preciso dar o comando \\10.1.1.X e navegar entre as duas.

Com as configurações que fiz ainda não está funcionando, alguém tem uma luz?

Obrigado.

----------


## avatar52

Que eu saiba, o ANM não permite isso (inclusive no curso que fiz com o CCAT, inclusive fizemos uma lista de assinaturas pedindo esse serviço no ANM). Estamos cogitando o UNM aqui, dizem que ele faz isso.

----------


## Bruno

> Olá,
> 
> Estou no seguinte cenário, tenho um servidor autenticador Mk RB1009, uma OLT FiberHome AN5516-06 e duas ONUs AN5516-04F.
> Meu objetivo é criar um Lan2Lan sem precisar colocar RBs MK em cada loja(matriz e filial).
> Configurações feitas até agora foram, criei duas VLANS na RB1009 (51 e 52) fiz uma bridge entre elas, na OLT criei as duas VLANS saindo pela interface que vai até a RB1009 e nas ONUs configurei o PPPoE em VLAN1000 e nas portas de rede das ONUs(Service Config) eu adicionei VLANs diferentes em cada uma delas, a VLAN51 na matriz e VLAN52 na filial.
> 
> A ideia é que elas naveguem como rede interna, preciso dar o comando \\10.1.1.X e navegar entre as duas.
> 
> Com as configurações que fiz ainda não está funcionando, alguém tem uma luz?
> ...


muda o protocolo da bridge para none

----------


## andrecarlim

Cara, você tem que fazer isso fora da Olt! Até porque dentro da Olt (eu entendo pouco e pode ser apenas especulação) não tem controle de banda. Todavia eu recomendo receber as duas VLANs na tua CCR e lá você faz uma Bridge com elas e pode controlar a banda! Eu faço assim.

----------


## avatar52

Pelo que eu me lembro, FiberHome não tem switch nos cards PON, há outros que dizem que é limitação do ANM2000. Hoje eu faço isso externamente.

----------


## Bruno

> Cara, você tem que fazer isso fora da Olt! Até porque dentro da Olt (eu entendo pouco e pode ser apenas especulação) não tem controle de banda. Todavia eu recomendo receber as duas VLANs na tua CCR e lá você faz uma Bridge com elas e pode controlar a banda! Eu faço assim.


tem como limitar a velocidade na onu 
mais não funciona direto

----------


## Bruno

> Pelo que eu me lembro, FiberHome não tem switch nos cards PON, há outros que dizem que é limitação do ANM2000. Hoje eu faço isso externamente.


dizem que tem como fazer lan2lan dentro da anm2000 ai basta deixar ambas onu na mesma vlan eu nunca achei onde faz isto kkk

----------


## alisonmallmann

> dizem que tem como fazer lan2lan dentro da anm2000 ai basta deixar ambas onu na mesma vlan eu nunca achei onde faz isto kkk


Fiz diversos testes com isso mas nada funciona.

----------

